# Coffee table glass replacement



## Kiwi91 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All

Anyone know where I can get coffee table glass replaced? The glass on our coffee table from Ikea broke and needs replacing.
Have called a few places but they are charging 300dhs


----------

